# The UCL Returns On August 8th, Any Thoughts?



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 3, 2020)

Title says it all, I dont think Barça can really be a serious contender with Quique Setien, if they lose 2nd leg @ home that'll be the last straw for many Barça fans anyway, on thought of other teams, I think Bayern, ManCity and PSG are the favourites, although anyone that watches the UCL knows PSG is an expert at bottling in the UCL.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 3, 2020)

This is Lolcow Salon off topic, IE, the girls club.

@Twinkie ,can you help this man find a home for his thread


----------



## Maskull (Aug 3, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> This is Lolcow Salon off topic, IE, the girls club.
> 
> @Twinkie ,can you help this man find a home for his thread


Stop being such a gender fascist.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Aug 3, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> This is Lolcow Salon off topic, IE, the girls club.
> 
> @Twinkie ,can you help this man find a home for his thread


His dick is just as girly as yours, bigot.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 3, 2020)

This thread should be in Health and Fitness, but to answer your question, my money would be on Bayern, though it would be hilarious if Atalanta won.


----------



## Draza (Aug 3, 2020)

Bayern or Real imo. Never doubt Zizou's magic.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 3, 2020)

I thought a UCL was connective tissue in your ankle that only overpaying California collegiates tore.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 3, 2020)

I think Bayern have the advantage of already having played their season and having all of their concentration on the Champions League.

But i will support Atalanta Bergamo for the memes.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 3, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> This is Lolcow Salon off topic, IE, the girls club.


Shit I knew something was off when I saw all threads were about makeup and girl stuff overall, my bad


Draza said:


> Bayern or Real imo. Never doubt Zizou's magic.


I'd be surprised if he managed to win on aggregate since they are one down and will play at Etihad, but its Zidane we are talking about so yeah, we could see a remontada


The Shadow said:


> I thought a UCL was connective tissue in your ankle that only overpaying California collegiates tore.


Im pretty sure you are talking about ACL


----------



## Maskull (Aug 3, 2020)

Smurfskii said:


> Shit I knew something was off when I saw all threads were about makeup and girl stuff overall, my bad


Together we can topple the gyneocracy.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 3, 2020)

I want Atlanta to win since I'm tired of seeing the same handful of teams win year after year but it probably wont happen.My bet is on Madrid if they can get hazard back in form.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 3, 2020)

UCL has been soulless shit since 2011. The last team with soul to win was 2011 Inter Milan. After that it has degraded.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 4, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> UCL has been soulless shit since 2011. The last team with soul to win was 2011 Inter Milan. After that it has degraded.


It’d be interesting to see an underdog win for once, but its the *Champions *league you know, that 2010 Inter team was insane, Jose has really degraded since then


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 4, 2020)

Smurfskii said:


> It’d be interesting to see an underdog win for once, but its the *Champions *league you know, that 2010 Inter team was insane, Jose has really degraded since then


The UCL died for me when two things happened, van persie getting fucked over when Arsenal played Barcelona and when Manchester United got fucked over in 2013 when they played Real Madrid. The incidents were years apart but apparently the era of different teams winning it like Porto in 2004 is dying out as the bigger teams accumulate the wealth to buy off players from rivals.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 5, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> The UCL died for me when two things happened, van persie getting fucked over when Arsenal played Barcelona and when Manchester United got fucked over in 2013 when they played Real Madrid. The incidents were years apart but apparently the era of different teams winning it like Porto in 2004 is dying out as the bigger teams accumulate the wealth to buy off players from rivals.



At least teams like Bayern earned it. I think most of the teams that have had these oil investors are going to be hurting after covid. Let’s just hope that is the case so that the oil sheikhs can btfo out of the sport.

I see Lyon winning against Juve, Napoli beating Barca, and Atalanta beating PSG. Should make for a really interesting quarter final.



MrJokerRager said:


> UCL has been soulless shit since 2011. The last team with soul to win was 2011 Inter Milan. After that it has degraded.



Disagree, but it wasn’t too much later. Bayern 2013 had 4 players from the academy play in the starting eleven. Plus Heyneckes as coach.


----------



## 'Tis Dolan (Aug 5, 2020)

Atalanta is in great position to make a run


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 7, 2020)

I didnt expect Lyon to actually progress, so Juve & Real are out, my dream Final is Bayern v City or Barça v City


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 7, 2020)

Napoli Atalanta final for maximum lols.


----------



## Draza (Aug 7, 2020)

Varane should get a beating in the locker room.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 7, 2020)

As a neutral I want either Chelsea or RB Leipzig to win simply because of Pulisic (even though he's out for weeks) and Adams.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 7, 2020)

Smurfskii said:


> I didnt expect Lyon to actually progress, so Juve & Real are out, my dream Final is Bayern v City or Barça v City


The bracket is already determined.




As it stands. The way Barca has been playing I doubt they will beat Napoli. Also Chelsea is for fags, they have spent over 100 million in this transfer window. While most of the mid table and non oil clubs have had to issue pay cuts.


----------



## Draza (Aug 8, 2020)

Barca v. Bayern will be a good one to watch.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 10, 2020)

I still remember watching AC Milan hard during the 2000s and how loved watching this shitty music mashups of Kaka, who was great back before Real Madrid ruined him.

Feels eons ago that the Italian teams dominated the UCL and now its the Spanish and English teams that do.


----------



## Kornheiser (Aug 10, 2020)

The fall of AC Milan was due to Berlusconi selling the team and the instability that followed. I wish we could focus more on sporting lolcows as players, coaches and owners are rife in soccer(football).


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 12, 2020)

Atalanta plays today. Illicic out from depression. Big miss. Still cheering for the underdog though. PSG missing mbappe. No real striker in the squad besides Cavani who is half way out the door. If things go right for Atalanta I can see them pulling the upset.

Edit: I was wrong, PSG signed icardi. Still isn’t a traditional striker, but still is a vast improvement over Choupo-Moting


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 6, 2020)

This was the most soulless UCL final ever. Better to have waited to complete the full thing than do this.


----------

